# Calais to Alicante



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Anyone done this trip ?. If so please tell me about it I would like to avoid Toll Roads as much as possible yet get there lively.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We used toll roads and it cost £100 there and £100 back but you travel so smoothly and at a steady speed all the way.
No Town traffic, no lights, no roundabouts, and above all straight roads so we believe we saved on the fuel bill and it was safer as non toll roads were two way traffic.
Mavis


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have done it several times...
If it's a first trip then maybe the motorway is best.. 
What we have done over the years is to detour off the motorway and try the main roads in some areas.. Some N roads in France are very nice and run alongside the motorway, saves on tolls but will add to the time.
However there are some spots that are best avoided unless you have plenty of time and dont mind some traffic etc...

Best thing is to advise how long you can afford to spend doing the trip from Calais to Alicante.. Then someone may be able to advise in more detail..
Either way, Enjoy !!!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Done this many times. 10 in the last two years and will be doing it again in July. My easy route would be Calais, Samer, Rouen, Evreux,Chartres,Artenay,Millau,Beziers,Blanes, Then either down thro Spain on the coast road via Peniscola, etc. or slightly inland using the A7 etc. (Not AP7) The easy way to plan this is to load it into Tom Tom by saying take me to each listed place *avoiding toll roads *and just before you get to each place put the next one in ie calais to Samer will take you via boulogne then down a fast N road through Samer to Abbyville so you would get to Samer then stop and load in Rouen. Before getting to Rouen load in Evreux. There are many good routes but I always travel to Chartres then change the route from Chartres to home (Near Alicante). This route will take you over the Millau bridge so just before it take the slip road to Millau village and look at the bridge from underneath then go back up and drive across it. This route has much motorway in it but will only have the toll on the bridge which is 10 euros or less. One of our favourite stops is the Buffalo steak house at Chartres where we usually have a snack and a drink then a nap in the van in their car park Its the one on the junction on N123 and 154 which takes you to Artenay. Finally as you travel through Rouen you should have the river on your right and be travelling through a bit of an industrial area but its nothing to worry about, just get in the right lane as you exit the tunnel coming into Rouen


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

*Calais too Alicante*



C7KEN said:


> Done this many times. 10 in the last two years and will be doing it again in July. My easy route would be Calais, Samer, Rouen, Evreux,Chartres,Artenay,Millau,Beziers,Blanes, Then either down thro Spain on the coast road via Peniscola, etc. or slightly inland using the A7 etc. (Not AP7) The easy way to plan this is to load it into Tom Tom by saying take me to each listed place *avoiding toll roads *and just before you get to each place put the next one in ie calais to Samer will take you via boulogne then down a fast N road through Samer to Abbyville so you would get to Samer then stop and load in Rouen. Before getting to Rouen load in Evreux. There are many good routes but I always travel to Chartres then change the route from Chartres to home (Near Alicante). This route will take you over the Millau bridge so just before it take the slip road to Millau village and look at the bridge from underneath then go back up and drive across it. This route has much motorway in it but will only have the toll on the bridge which is 10 euros or less. One of our favourite stops is the Buffalo steak house at Chartres where we usually have a snack and a drink then a nap in the van in their car park Its the one on the junction on N123 and 154 which takes you to Artenay. Finally as you travel through Rouen you should have the river on your right and be travelling through a bit of an industrial area but its nothing to worry about, just get in the right lane as you exit the tunnel coming into Rouen


How long does this route take ?


----------

